# Exorcist: The Beginning



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't really know what to make of this. *The Exorcist* was a great piece of cinematic wizardry seen not to often in this day and age. I suspect some knucklehead will think it's a great idea to remake it some day. If they do, it'll be the end of serious film making as we know it, and quite pointless to support the industry any further. That aside (this is not a rant after all) it is time to express what we think of the newest in an already disgraced saga. *Exorcist: The Beginning,* from what I've seen with the trailer, may or may not be worth a gander. It's a prequel, and not a sequel. *Exorcist II: The Heretic* almost single-handedly ruined the career of Linda Blair, on top of being one of the worst sequels, and subsequently one of the worst Horror movies ever made. *Exorcist III: Legion,* was much better, but it wasn't enough to revive an already sinking ship. With this prequel I'm a bit gun-shy about checking it out in the theater. I know we must support the Horror movie industry by seeing as many films as we can in the theater, but come on! Is this one worth the risk? My mind keeps drifting back to the second installment. I suppose we'll just have to wait and see if the reports come back from first audience viewers to get the straight scoop. I'll keep my eyes peeled and lay the news on you guys as it becomes available. Here's the trailer url:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/wb/exorcist_the_beginning/


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the biggest warning sign that this movie will be bad is that a whole version was shot by one director, ****-canned by the studio, and then was re-shot by an entirely different director. That and the fact this movie was in pre-production limbo for such a long time before that tell me something here is amiss.

I'd have to say this isn't worth me going out to see, so I'll just wait for it to come to the video store, unless of course, it gets rave reviews.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I saw The Beginning a few weeks ago when it first hit theatres and I think it's a very bad movie. There was a stupid plot and bad special effects. I was not expecting much but I thought it would be sort of a decent flick. I'm still waiting for my $10 back...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

That is how I know to live right... or just not really see any horror movies until this one. So to me it seemed okay, but again with nothing to base these opions on I thought it was okay.
But there were a couple of things, along with the end witch I swere must have been some stock footage of the Vatican on a green screen, and found it a little odd that there was a bit of sunlight in a underground cave at the end. 
All and all there were a couple times I rolled my eyes and said 'Oh c'mon'. But not seeing the original and few other horror movies did wonders. (Also found the homage to the first one with the demon face was cool but wished they had the orginal theam in there somewhere.)


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I saw another Exorcist movie talked about on Ebert & Roper awhile back. It was Exorcist: Dominion. I'm not sure if that's the correct title. I might check this out when hits video. This may NOT be a good film, but the clips that I saw looked better The Beginning.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> I saw another Exorcist movie talked about on Ebert & Roper awhile back. It was Exorcist: Dominion. I'm not sure if that's the correct title. I might check this out when hits video. This may NOT be a good film, but the clips that I saw looked better The Beginning.


The movie that you are speaking of was supposed to be released before the other atrocity that was put out first. The powers that be rejected Paul Schrader's version (Dominion) as it was going to be more along the lines of a psychological thriller and they thought it unmarketable. So instead they release "The Beginning," directed by Renny Harlan, and since it bombed so bad at the box office they decided to let a reworked version of Schraders to be released which was *Dominion: Prequel to The Exorcist.* Can't say as I give a **** about seeing either one.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought that there were both the same movie just with a few diffrences and was to be shown on TV for promotinal reasons.


----------

